# Cockapoo Behavior



## astrickland1477 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello! My husband and I have an 8 month old cockapoo named JD who we adore. I think we adore him a little too much and it has reflected on his behavior. It is our first dog so it has not been easy but we have really tried to train him and have him be overall, well behaved. We think that he is good besides a few things but everyone else thinks he is awful. He is crate trained and has no accidents so I feel very accomplished there. However, lately, he has been barking a lot and acting aggressive towards me and also constantly pulling on my pant legs. When I tell him "no", his butt goes in the air and he barks and growls at me like crazy. He is also always wanting table food (we don't give it to him) and begs constantly making it very difficult to have company over. I feel like I let him get away with everything so when I try to correct him, he doesn't listen. I just love him so much and clearly don't know how to discipline him (as he is jumping on my laptop). Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am not a dog trainer or expert ... so would recommend you see a trainer or behaviourist which can be recommended by your vet. All dogs are different and will respond better to different forms of training.

It sounds like he thinks he is top dog, which he isn't you are , and you have to do what works for you. I won't have my girls at the dinner table when we are eating, I say bed or kitchen and they go .. sometimes it takes a few times but they go in the end and stay there.. being consistent helps with any type of training. 

Ref the growling and barking this could be playing, as he is pulling at your trousers, again don't make it into a game or fun. I would say No firmly to my girls and growl at them if they did this, I would not engage in it as it could be fun for them, like I said I am not a dog trainer just a dog owner and these are just ideas of what I would do. 

Any unwanted behaviour is best stopped quickly as it will only get worse or continue, please keep us posted, and do ask for a professionals advice and help, it will be worth it xxx

Just noticed JD is 8 months old and is changing from puppy to adult, it is quite common to see dogs of this age pushing the boundaries and pushing their owners with unwanted behaviour and relapes in training, stick with it and be strong, they do come out the other side of it.


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

My danica is a bit of a barker now Judah isnt normally but the food thing yes we have started to crate the dogs when we eat.It relieves stress and well we dont have to scold them. they see the crate as a good thing so uts not a bother.As for the growling Judah has tried that he has even bitten me when I try to do his teeth or clean his ears I stood firm did not back down he no longer tries this.I hope this helps.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

We just completed a 12 week dog training course and it was worth every penny
Both Lucia and my wife and I learned a lot regarding correct method of training and Lucia learned proper behavior
Because Lucia was a rescue training took place at 2 1/2 years of age but was still extremely beneficial for all involved
I only wish we had had the opportunity to attend class with Lucia when she was much younger but better late than never


----------



## astrickland1477 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thank you all for the advice! We just have to be consistent and plan on taking him to some obedience classes!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

JoJo . . I wish I had known to train Sami to go to his crate! How smart are you!! We did train him from 13 weeks not to beg for people food. When we eat he has to sit and stay a few feet from us, and he does this, and gets a treat for good behavior. Now at 8 months I can just look at him if he inches foward and he backs up! The only problem we still have is him jumping up to almost shoulder level when we get home from work. He also does this when company comes over, so we have started leashing him and making him stay down, cause "down" does not work if hes very excited. At times I can turn my back and walk off and he calms down, then I give attention. BUT, I noticed tonight a mistake I've made (constantly learning!) . . when we have been out for a toilet, he jumps sometimes at the back door to go back in and I've never paid attention! Sooo . . now I will make him sit before he is allowed in as this seems to reinforce the no jumping law! I have learned so very much from this site, thank you all, it will sure help when we get our new little girl Carlie in 6 weeks.


----------

